# New Bow Blind



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Won't be long and figured I'd get a jump on season with a new blind for a small place a hunt close to town. Had a lot of deer wind me last year no matter what I tried and figured a air tight blind would help on those days the wind isn't exactly in my favor. Still will hunt from a tree stand especially on those hot afternoons but excited to have more options. 

Total fiberglass construction with side gun windows and three bow windows. Other blinds we've purchased from same manufacturer are going strong minus a little touch up paint after 8yrs or more.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Thats nice, who makes it?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

mkk said:


> Thats nice, who makes it?


http://tboxblinds.com


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

How much?!


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope it helps you, but I would also invest in a couple battery operated fans as well. That is going to be a hot box in early season. Good luck and nice looking blind!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have had great luck bow hunting out of a home made versions of your blind. I called them 'black hole' stands because the arrow comes from a black hole, like you are in a cave shooting out.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I made a trade with company owner on other work but believe they around $1500-1600. Pricey but nicely built, no leaks or rot, and easy to move around. 

It will be warm no doubt but mornings shouldn't be too bad and it's tucked 90% out of the sun.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looking good. Hope it helps you this year.

TH


----------



## 158 p&y (May 22, 2017)

Looks nice! ðŸ‘


----------



## tcs2018 (Jun 2, 2008)

I carry the T-Box blinds at my store located by the river in Hallettsville. We sell them for 1695.00. They are about the lowest cost buy in on a fiberglass blind and well backed by the maker!


----------

